# UP Rotary Makes a Test Run



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wanted to test my measurements so got the rotary out on the track for a test run to make sure it would fit through tunnesl/bridges. Was close but did fine.








Double 8 had run around some first, later it would make a run with my Eggliner coaches.








No problem!
















Ape likes it!


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

That's an impressive piece of equipment, nice job!


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a monster alright! Great work. Need some photos of it throwing snow when you get some.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Jerry..... The plow looks great. Now you need about 4 inches of light powder to give it a good test. 

Doesn't quite look right in bright sunlight with no white ground cover.









Great job....


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks guys. Easier to test it in this weather though!


----------



## Ted_Roy (Jan 2, 2008)

What a beastie! a formidable snow machine. I cannot wait to see it in action! 

Ted.


----------



## aankus (Jan 5, 2008)

Now I know where the South Shore and South Bend RR Little Joes went..... 
Although the one in your picture seemed to have lost quite a bit of it's middle... 

Did you use an impeller from a vacuum ? 
I would also like to see it in operation !


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Jerry
Impressive rotary, looking forward to the winter run and clearing the track for a good show!!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Aankus, it is based on a UP plow, they made several in the Omaha shops, converting some older ones. See my 'rotary build' posts in this forum. It 
is pretty accurate, I did leave off about an inch behind the rear trucks. Yes, that blade is off a vacuum cleaner.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Good thing you test run to see if it fits. looks good!!!!!


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Always smart to make a test run before the real stuff shows up and then have a major problem like getting stuck in a tunnel. Nice work Jerry. Later RJD


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Jerry nice job, always enjoy what you come up with next.........


----------

